# Csomag



## CatalinaSuperstar

Hello,

Can someone please tell me the meaning of this word: CSOMAG

I found it in a document about delivery conditions to our Hungarian customer. I don't speak Hungarian, but I do need to understand the table my boss has been sent. I'm hoping this word means 'pallet'.

Thank you,


----------



## yannalan

csomag : parcel


----------



## CatalinaSuperstar

yannalan said:


> csomag : parcel


 
Great, thank you.!


----------



## Erik 182

yannalan said:


> csomag : parcel




or consignment


----------



## berty bee

luggage, package


----------

